# Tests/ Erfahrungen mit Commencal Super 4.1 /4.2



## nilspecialzed09 (12. September 2012)

Hey,
bin auf der Suche nach nem neuen xc/trail/allmountain Bike und da bei Canyon auf einmal alle infragekommenden Bikes ausverkauft sind, bin ich auf Suche nach alternativen gegangen und bin auf das Commencal Super 4.1 und Super 4.2 gestoßen. 
Super 4.1 : http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66771

Super 4.2 : http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=66770
Dem ursprünglichem Preis zufolge müssen die ja ordenltich was draufhaben. Ich finde nur nirgens Testberichte und wollte fragen, was ihr für erfahrungen mit den Commencal Bikes habt oder ob ihr Tests mit den Bikes kennt.

Mfg


----------

